# Second Match Point Sparring



## Runs With Fire (Jan 2, 2016)

This is my second match of the event.
Jordy Buck, (me) 1st dan, Tand Soo Do
                          vs.
  Carohl Morr, 3rd dan,   Tang Soo Do 

Once more, I'm the lanky guy


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 2, 2016)

Same advice as before. Get offline, use your hands, throw combinations.

She's pretty good, but not aggressive enough here. Uses combinations. Punches a lot but doesn't protect her head when she does. She got away with it because you don't take advantage of that.  It looked like a pretty light match otherwise, no one was wally trying too hard. Reminded me of a brown belt match, no offense. I get the feeling that if she had gone after you, she'd have eaten your lunch.

As always, thanks for posting your vid. Takes courage.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree that you need to use combinations not single techniques.  Many time your initial attack was way to far away  causing you to lean you head forward ahead of your lead leg/knee in order to punch.  Try using multiple kicks while advancing.
Thanks for posting and asking for comments, not many people have the courage to do so.  Keep practicing and improving.  I look forward to seeing your next match.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jan 2, 2016)

Ya, I'm working on it.  This tournament did not allow  head shots; I can't stand that but what the heck.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jan 2, 2016)

I want to get into bigger tournaments. Eventually, ISKA.  I just don't want to be one of those slapping, skipping, flappy, hopscotch ballerinas I see all too often (in random online videos).


----------



## Buka (Jan 2, 2016)

You were put in an unenviable position competing against a woman. Not fair to either of you, so I'll refrain from comment other than the competition director should never have let that happen, regardless of the numbers.

Not a shot at you, bro, not in any way.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jan 2, 2016)

There has never been male/female  categories at this event. It's always been coed.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jan 2, 2016)

tshadowchaser said:


> I agree that you need to use combinations not single techniques.  Many time your initial attack was way to far away  causing you to lean you head forward ahead of your lead leg/knee in order to punch.  Try using multiple kicks while advancing.
> Thanks for posting and asking for comments, not many people have the courage to do so.  Keep practicing and improving.  I look forward to seeing your next match.


There will be nothing for the next few weeks or so as I have a scheduled Dan testing in... holy moly, two weeks.


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

Any form of training is good training! Much respect from Virginia!


----------

